# What To Do With A Log



## cabinetman

.


----------



## Dominick

Seen this before. Pretty cool.


----------



## cabinetman

Thanks for responding. It is cool. I find the guy interesting and funny.








 







.


----------



## Dominick

cabinetman said:


> Thanks for responding. It is cool. I find the guy interesting and funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


He's funny in a wired dorky way. But yes. Lol


----------



## cabinetman

Dominick said:


> He's funny in a wired dorky way. But yes. Lol



I don't know if I would classify him as wired/weird in a dorky way. He just looks like he's havin' a lot of fun making the videos.










 







.


----------



## Dominick

cabinetman said:


> I don't know if I would classify him as wired/weird in a dorky way. He just looks like he's havin' a lot of fun making the videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


He's having lots of fun. Lol. He has a lot of good videos.


----------



## Evilfrog

Good instructional videos have to be 1.) instructional. 2.) something you want to watch. I think Steve does a great job at number 2 and a good job on number 1.


----------



## Texas Sawduster

I applaud him for his creativity.

However, I must confess that if I had apple wood laying around.... I would have some fabulous APPLE WOOD SMOKE PORK LOINS in the smoker. :yes:

Also, has anybody noticed how he looks like Hugh Laurie on House?


----------



## bond3737

Texas Sawduster said:


> I applaud him for his creativity.
> 
> However, I must confess that if I had apple wood laying around.... I would have some fabulous APPLE WOOD SMOKE PORK LOINS in the smoker. :yes:
> 
> Also, has anybody noticed how he looks like Hugh Laurie on House?


LOL as soon as the video started playing I thinking the exact same thing. He does look like house... cool vid thanks for the share


----------



## TS3660

Great, funny, and fun video. I have to say though that the waterfall candle was nice until he put that wax all over it. That made it ugly.


----------



## Dopalgangr

bond3737 said:


> LOL as soon as the video started playing I thinking the exact same thing. He does look like house... cool vid thanks for the share


Me too, I also use peach wood, gives a unique flavor.


----------



## ShedHead

The guy must have some serious time on his hands to be coming up with designs like that. Fair play I say...


----------



## GroovyMambo

I like steve and enjoy his videos as entertaining not educating. we all need some entertainment once in a while


----------



## DaveTTC

My 1st thought was - flush it

Then I thought I better see what the video is all about. 

Yeah he is entertaining. I hope to have my own web site with some videos like this one day. I'll keep you posted

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

